# Reliant Industries Tempest pellet stove



## coldgeo (Nov 23, 2009)

I've had this nifty Tempest 15 years running great. But of all things, the auger motor shaft just broke.  In searching the web, saw a few people also looking for parts but they never follow  up if they found any. Probably because they didnt.  But I came across this interesting site so thought I'd share some info.
There is a link to a firm called Applied Control Electronics, I called them November 2009, they say the link is in error, they have absolutely no parts for Reliant stoves.
The auger motor I'm looking for is made by Merkle-Korff Industries of Elk Grove Village, IL but are not available any more.
The motor is a 12 volt DC 2rpm permanent magnet type. 
The Merkle people suggested Energy Parts Plus, El Dorado CA, they were knowledgeable about pellet stoves but had no parts for Reliant. (Some mistakenly say Reliance, but its Reliant).
So, Does anyone know of parts for this 15 year old stove?
Coldgeo


----------



## Bkins (Nov 23, 2009)

You might try these folks and see if what is on the link might work for your stove.  I would also give them a call if the motors listed won't fit your unit.  One of the other forum members posted this link a while back.  Let us know how you make out.

http://www.cshincorporated.com/index.php/cPath/40

David


----------



## imacman (Nov 23, 2009)

Here's a couple more places to try:

www.gleasonavery.com/catalog/index.html

www.grainger.com/Grainger/gearmotors/gearmotors/power-transmission/ecatalog/N-aqoZ1z1339n?op=search


----------



## coldgeo (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks for the swift replies. The listed links did not have an exact replacement, but there may be some substituting I can do. First I think I need to take the cover plate off my motor and measure shaft length etc. before proceeding.  i would never have thought of Grainger for example, even though I have purchased from them.
So finding this site, and your helpful hints is is great. I will keep you posted.
George
 Dont know much about posting stuff, or what my sig should be. But I'm Rocky Mountain high at 7000 feet.


----------



## jtakeman (Nov 24, 2009)

Check this thread.
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/46349/

Seems  http://www.americanenergysystems.com/ bought the Relient rights.

Maybe they can help.

If you posted a photo of the auger motor. Maybe a member can help identify a replacement. There are a few stoves that are using the 12v DC motors.


----------

